# Sun Moon Orchids



## kiwi (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi all,
We are having a large national show here (New Zealand) in November and one of the international growers (Sun Moon Orchids) from Taiwan has put forward a Paph flask list. Unfortunately they do not appear to have a website of any note so was wondering if any others out there have purchased from them and if so what was the experience like and were the plants of good quality? Thanks in advance.


----------



## valenzino (Oct 9, 2013)

My and other friends experience is that they are only "brokers"....buy from others and resell at show....many times if preorder,wrongly named plants and flasks arrives....is best to chose from their sales booths directly and not preorder...


----------



## Dido (Oct 9, 2013)

Here the Same. 
They was on some lists in europe and didnt show up at the shows. 

Offer often for low prices species, which turns out not true at least for me and some friends. They wanted to sell me a armeniacum markii some years ago with purpel down the leaves for a high price.......

Not sure if they are trustable, but if the price is not to high maybe sometimes wort to buy from them.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2013)

I hope you are not concerned about proper paperwork. :ninja:


----------



## Trithor (Oct 9, 2013)

There are a lot of agents from Taiwan. I have had dealings with a few of them, and experiences vary. However having said that, most interactions and deals have been pleasant. A preorder does not commit you to take the flasks if there is something wrong with them. I ave found prices to be very fair, selection to be fantastic and quality to be reasonable. So before you part with your money, inspect the flasks, I believe you will be happy.


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 9, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I hope you are not concerned about proper paperwork. :ninja:



Or accurate labels.


----------



## kiwi (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback everyone.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 14, 2013)

*sun moon*

Here is my experience with Sun Moon. Our orchid club pre ordered plants and paid 900 dollars in advance in February 2009. As of today we have not received the plants or our money back  I thought they were out of business.
Sent them a message yesterday after reading this post , Still no reply


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 14, 2013)

kiwi said:


> Thanks for your feedback everyone.



Furthermore almost all of their sold plants are fake ones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwi (Nov 18, 2013)

Well I too can now suggest people keep away from them. They promised they would show up at our national orchid show with a large pre-ordered flask list. However they then decided to pull out and cancel a day before the show. Better to not waste your time dealing with them.


----------



## emydura (Nov 18, 2013)

kiwi said:


> Well I too can now suggest people keep away from them. They promised they would show up at our national orchid show with a large pre-ordered flask list. However they then decided to pull out and cancel a day before the show. Better to not waste your time dealing with them.



What happened to those people who preordered flasks?


----------



## Dido (Nov 19, 2013)

a vendor here told me that the german authorities would love to speak with them when they come back to europe :evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 19, 2013)

It's a shame to hear this. 


emydura said:


> What happened to those people who preordered flasks?


more than likely what happened below...



Marcelo said:


> Here is my experience with Sun Moon. Our orchid club pre ordered plants and paid 900 dollars in advance in February 2009. As of today we have not received the plants or our money back  I thought they were out of business.
> Sent them a message yesterday after reading this post , Still no reply


----------



## Trithor (Nov 19, 2013)

I am saddened to hear this. I have never dealt with Sun-Moon, but have dealt with a number of other vendors/agents from Taiwan and have never had a bad experience (don't always get what I order, but the same happens often enough from vendors elsewhere as well)


----------



## kiwi (Nov 20, 2013)

I am unsure. I am just happy that I didn't prepay. On ac positive I have just received 4 flasks from Sam Tsui and they are in great condition (tigrinum, rothchildianum, sanderianum and venustum).


----------



## Trithor (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome, I hope they do well for you!


----------



## kiwi (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks. I will send through photos once deflasked. Unfortunately (for my wallet) I was so impressed I have pre-ordered 5 more flasks from his soon to be released 2014 flask list.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2013)

Addicted!


----------



## Dido (Nov 21, 2013)

sounds great


----------



## Yanina78 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello people!
I am from Ukraine and I work with Sun Moon second year.
I can not say something bad about this vendor. He and his wife are very pleasant people. I agree, that not all plants are still alive after my last autumn order, but last time my plants from Sun Moon were very long time in the road to Ukraine, and I got 15 phalaenopsis with fusarium rot.
I wrote about this situation to mr. Ming-Kuo Wu (of course with photos) and he kindly replace dead plants to other during my next order. 
He always put some plants as a gift.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2014)

Good to hear that.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 26, 2014)

I haven't seen Sun-Moon in the greater Chicago area since the late 1990's, but I dealt with them then and was very happy with my purchases. But I did get to look at what I was buying, before laying out the cash. All bloomed according to labels. But this was a while ago. I would happily shop from their booth were they to be at a show I was at.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2014)

Sun Moon was at 2008 WOC in Miami. Ramon and I got to them just too late to get some interesting plants w/ some even more interesting paperwork!


----------

